# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month January 2010 (CLOSED)

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for January 2010! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo.  Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness and very basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal).

----------


## Kurt

I submit this picture because it was taken outside in SUMMER, and come January we will need some hope that winter will eventually end. In other words, I am submitting it to brighten an otherwise dreary winter's day.

----------


## willtilian

[IMG][/IMG]

i think this represents allot

----------


## John Clare

Will, that pyxie is very very thin.  Get food into him.

----------


## willtilian

hes a baby that was a day after i got him he was sucking in i dont know why hess much fatter in the other pics

----------


## John Clare

My entry this month. _ Phyllobates terribilis_ "Yellow" - Golden Poison Dart Frog.

----------


## Kurt

Very nice!

----------


## Alex Shepack

Eluetherodactylus (Craugastor?) cruentus

----------


## Beardo

Vietnamese Mossy Frog:

----------


## John Clare

> Very nice!


Thanks Kurt!

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------


## Jace

> You're welcome.


John and Kurt-very nice pictures (as always).  However, I really like that Mossy Frog.  That has my vote.  However, I would like to submit a photo of Kadesh, simply because we have quite a gathering of African Bullfrog owners as of late and I would love to see a photo of one make it.

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

my ornate horned frog.

 :Frog Smile:

----------


## jclee

Great entries so far! I'll chime in with my most recent picture of one of my Big Eyed Tree Frogs. This one actually used to be Kurts, but she's come to live with me, now, and keep my other two Big Eyes company.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

Nice to see her again. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## countfrogula

I submit Meanie. Wish I had a better camera  :Frown:

----------


## John Clare

The competition is now closed.  A poll will be up later today.

----------

